
Show HN: Collapse Comments on Hacker News - Igglyboo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-collapse/pdlifinplmfmoeppfooipommbdljhdmp
======
waleedka
This should be a standard feature in HN.

The other pain point is the up/down arrows being so close to each other on
mobile that I have to zoom in, vote, then zoom out.

~~~
mizzao
Is monkey-patching other people's web apps really the right way to get this
done? It's very brittle and it seems that the policy-driven (i.e. convince HN
to do it) method is better than the vigilante programmer method.

~~~
prawn
People have been asking for it for years with no action or even response (that
I've seen). I've used the same HN collapse extension in Chrome for a while now
with no problems - dislike browsing HN on my phone without it.

It's obvious to me which approach has been better.

------
shadeless
I'm pretty happy with "Hacker News Enhancement Suite", it supports this and
few other nice things. [0]

[0] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

~~~
irq
I just tried this and I am not happy with it. I dislike the extreme changes it
makes to HN's layout and colors. Way too heavy handed for me. Surprising,
given the name, which is obviously a play on Reddit Enhancement Suite, which
is a great addon that doesn't make reddit look totally different.

~~~
kjaer
The extension badly needs settings, so that you can control what features you
want and don't want. That being said, the author of the extension isn't really
active on GitHub. He certainly hasn't replied to my pull request that adds the
ability to tag users yet.

I might fork it one day, call it HNES+ or something. Then maybe development
can gain a bit of traction again.

------
amadeusw
Similar add-on for Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/hn-utility-su...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/hn-utility-suite/?src=search)

------
lobster_johnson
I use this one (supports Chrome and Safari):

[http://hckrnews.com/about.html#extensions](http://hckrnews.com/about.html#extensions)

It has collapsing, and it also highlights unread comments.

~~~
aganders3
Thanks - much appreciated as a Safari user.

------
kristianp
This is nice. One feature I'd like in HN is a max comment depth that is
collapsed by default. Often a lot of scrolling is needed to get past a
controversial thread that has a lot of replies, but doesn't discuss something
relevant or informative. People end up replying to the top thread even for a
different topic, because they feel that is the only way to get seen.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Great observation. I het annoyed by the scrolling and the fact that I cant
tell who they're replying to without hitting parent.

------
Igglyboo
Re-Submitted because I uploaded it to the chrome web store, had some reports
of people not being able to enable it or install it because of some recent
security changes.

Just a tiny little extension that lets you collapse comments on HN. Any
feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Here's the github link if you're interested
[https://github.com/Igglyboo/hn_collapse](https://github.com/Igglyboo/hn_collapse)

~~~
smhinsey
This is pretty cool! I switched from a similar extension purely because I
prefer the location on the left of the comment rather than the right.

I've tried a lot of these and one thing I haven't seen is a similar feature to
RES that remembers collapsed threads. Any ideas if this is something that HN's
design somehow precludes or is it just a matter of someone sitting down and
writing the code?

------
taspeotis
I like HackerNew

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd?hl=en)

------
adamweld
[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

------
charonn0
I use this[1] bookmarklet for the same effect.

[1]:
[https://gist.github.com/charonn0/beae6d3adf1b586409fa](https://gist.github.com/charonn0/beae6d3adf1b586409fa)

------
pllbnk
I had submitted a similar script, among others a few days ago. It is a user
script and can be used on Firefox w/ Greasemonkey and Chrome w/ Tampermonkey:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/PauliusLabanauskis/UserScr...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/PauliusLabanauskis/UserScripts/master/src/comment_collapser.user.js)

------
wluu
Looks quite similar in behaviour to one I've been using previously:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapsible-c/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd)

------
charlieegan3
I've used [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapsible-c/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd) for a while, does this have
any extra features?

------
mastax
I had been using hn.premii.com in order to get a better browsing experience,
but it was annoying that I couldn't comment on there. I'm not sure why I
hadn't thought to look for chrome extensions to enhance HN, but I'm glad that
I found them!

------
cheshire137
I use this one: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph)

------
elliotec
Thank you! This is great and doesn't do anything I don't care about!

------
CoachRufus87
Is there a way to sandbox a chrome extension to a specific domain (or know
that an extension is only allowed to work on a specific domain)?

~~~
detaro
Chrome tells you the extension permissions, including for which URLs they
apply, before you confirm installing it.

------
toyg
Still missing: an extension that will open links in a frame, keeping comments
below (or rather to the side, in the age of widescreen).

------
Rauchg
Love it. Suggestion: persist the collapse state to `localStorage`. This is
enabled on Reddit through a Chrome Extension as well.

------
pc86
The voting buttons should probably disappear for minimized comments.

------
IkmoIkmo
Works great, thanks!

------
mhays
Thank you!

------
joesmo
Thanks for this! I was using an old extension for this that broke with the HN
redesign a few months back.

------
nononoxd
No, wait! I thought only grandma uses chrome and that the HN users care about
freedom and use firefox/dillo/icecat/whatever. My wrong.

